
Expensify to start charging interchange fees if you don’t use their card - firloop
https://community.expensify.com/discussion/6829/fast-concierge-is-here-with-a-catch
======
ultrasaurus
TL;DR: Revenue is down 60% “This is a pickle, to say the least”… “If you can’t
or won’t adopt the card, we need to add an “unbundling fee” to replace the
interchange revenue we would otherwise use to subsidize the increased cost to
support you at our new speeds going forward.”

